# New 26kbrs Break In This Weekend!



## coparkers (Apr 3, 2007)

We received our new Outback 26KBRS from Lakeshore RV a few weeks ago and will finally get it up to the Mountains this weekend. We'll be taking it to Rocky Mountain National Park for our inaugural trip. We're all excited and it'll be interesting to see how our Durango with the 5.7L Hemi will do with 6000lbs hooked up. We installed the Equalizer hitch last weekend and it made a big difference in handling. I saw another post about the drawer upgrade from Home Depot. Can anyone let me know about what this is? Thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi coparkers


















On the delivery of your new 26kbrs! 

The drawer upgrade/mod is replacing the upper tip-out drawer in your kitchen with a real drawer.
Go to the Kitchen design center at Home Depot and tell them that you want to order a Drawer Box from Quality Drawers. The measurements are 12" wide, 3 7/16" high, 15" deep. Ref #S0101, Sku 145-262. It comes with all hardward and glides needed to install it, but you will have to do a little extra carpentry work inside the cabinet area in order to attach the glides.
The cost is $33.00 plus tax and they will ship it to your home at no extra charge. You should receive it in a couple of weeks. You must assemble the drawer and then attach the original drawer face to it.


















Have a wonderful and safe maiden voyage!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It will be nice to get out in the new tt. Enjoy the weekend.

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

RMNP is such a great place. Hope you have a blast.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

coparkers,

Have a great weekend!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your new outback! Have a great and safe trip.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

coparkers said:


> We received our new Outback 26KBRS from Lakeshore RV a few weeks ago and will finally get it up to the Mountains this weekend. We'll be taking it to Rocky Mountain National Park for our inaugural trip. We're all excited and it'll be interesting to see how our Durango with the 5.7L Hemi will do with 6000lbs hooked up. We installed the Equalizer hitch last weekend and it made a big difference in handling. I saw another post about the drawer upgrade from Home Depot. Can anyone let me know about what this is? Thanks!


Congrats on your new 26 KBRS, we just got ours as well and are thrilled. We will be camping in little over a week from now at the New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival.

Best of Luck in the Rockies. It is absolutely beautiful out there!

Have fun,
Billy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* & Congratulations! * 

One of my Favorite Parks







What a great way to break in your New OB........AWESOME!!
Have Fun & Be Safe!

Tami


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

What city are you guys from (Parker perhaps)? I am curious why you purchased at Lakeshore instead of Caseys or Sun City (Denver and Colorado Springs). Much better deal?

I de-winterize next weekend (May 5). We had a foot of snow in Castle Rock on Tuesday. Enough already!

Randy


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Have a great time on your first trip with the Outback!! Cant wait to hear how it all went!


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

Please give us an update when you get back. I am very interested to hear how the Durango handled the TT. I have an F150 Screw with the 5.4 and 3.73 gears and a 26KBRS as well. I can tell I am loaded and very interested how the Durango wheelbase and 5.7 handled the load.

We are planning to do our first trip to Cherry Creek St Park next weekend - close to home incase the 15 month old does not do well in her bunk.

Hope you had a nice time!!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

The only thing I did with my Durango was to replace the shocks with Rancho SRX's . What a difference, gets rid of the bouncy ride for a rock stable ride. The 3.92 gears would be even better, but the 5 speed trans works just fine in the tow/haul mode.
Your 26 should be just fine. The wheelbase is 119 inches, an improvement for me over the 116 of my 2000 Durango. The HEMI is great! Better mileage towing also.

Dave


----------

